# Return Vehicle Temporary Import Permit in Baja Norte?



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

We're driving down to Zihuatanejo, Guerrero in a week or so, via Nogales. On the way back, next April, we may decide to take the ferry from Topolobampo over to La Paz, then drive up the Baja peninsula and cross back into California, probably at either Tijuana,(or the smaller crossing just east of Tijuana....Otay?), or Tecate. Anyone know which Baja border crossings will or will not return the $300 US Temporary Import Permit cash deposit we'll have to pay in Nogales on the way down? 
We've never crossed by car at Tijuana before, but have as pedestrians. That border crossing is reportedly the busiest in the world. Is there a best-day/best time of day to exit Mexico by car at Tijuana?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It is difficult to return the TIP and get a refund in Baja since none is needed for Baja, With the new Customs / Immigration office moved to a new location it makes it hard to return the TIP, Eric Fernandez speaks english and works for Banjercito and he can advise which crossings return deposits...here is his email: 

<[email protected]>

hope this helps........


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> It is difficult to return the TIP and get a refund in Baja since none is needed for Baja, With the new Customs / Immigration office moved to a new location it makes it hard to return the TIP, Eric Fernandez speaks english and works for Banjercito and he can advise which crossings return deposits...here is his email:
> 
> <[email protected]>
> 
> hope this helps........


Thanks. I've just sent him an e-mail.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Might not get a reply till Monday, he is usually very prompt .......


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> Might not get a reply till Monday, he is usually very prompt .......


You're right: Sr. Fernandez is prompt. He advises that temporary vehicle import permits can be returned (and deposit refunds obtained) at the Otay border crossing just east of Tijuana, and at Mexicali.


----------



## mariaelena (Nov 14, 2012)

We've used the banjercito office in Otay. A little tricky to get to, but the folks are helpful and quick and you'll be back at the border ASAP. If you have a chip in your passport hit the "ready" lane just a few blocks from the office and you'll be across the border quickly.


----------

